# 4.10/3.5 - 6 tire replacement?



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

so, my tires are old, dry rotted and aren't all that round anymore.
The tire size is confusing to me. I wanted to get some tires that had wider spaced lugs on it for better snow traction.
The tires say 4.10/3.5 - 6
not exactly sure what that means.
This is the type of tread on them now - http://www.summitracing.com/parts/crr-5160351/overview/








When searching for tires, I see a 4.10 - 6 as a size:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/crr-5170051/overview/








would something like that work?

Any suggestions on what to get and where to get them?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Chapel,
The tire that you are asking about is the Carlisle "Snow Hog" From what I hear from guys about it is they like them, but they tend to make the machine bounce and hop a bit. I would say to look in to the "X-Trac" tire from Carlisle. Also a very good gripping tire with no bounce or hop. As far as where to purchase a tire, some one else will have give some input on that. I purchased mine at a "Pete's Tire". Only because Carlisle advised them. I do not think that I got any kind of special deal.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't see an X-Trac in that tire size
Carlisle Transportation Products


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I originally had the same size tires as you, I stepped up to the carlise x-tracs 13x5-6 and they are fantastic! They mount on the same, original rim, no more chains, and the traction is great. Summit has them for $17. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

how'd you mount that tire on that rim?

The tire sizes confuse me. I'm used to car tires...


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

chapel said:


> how'd you mount that tire on that rim?
> 
> The tire sizes confuse me. I'm used to car tires...


It takes two pry bars, vice grips, dish soap, pushing, squeezing and a lot of "son of a b$%tches" but you eventually can get them on. There is few YouTube videos, search "lawn tractor tire". 
The tires are 13 inches tall, 5 inches wide, and fit on a 6 inch rim...13x5-6
You old ones are approx 4 inches wide and fit on a 6 inch rim...4.10-6. They are 12.5-13 inches tall as well.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

aha, that makes sense now.
so basically it's a 6" rim, I'm just putting a larger diameter tire on it. thanks! that's helpful.
Do I need to change anything on the front of it? I assume it's going to be angled down a little at the front.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/crr-5170161/overview/

I assume I need inner tubes for this as well, yes?

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/crr-320260/overview/


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

chapel said:


> aha, that makes sense now.
> so basically it's a 6" rim, I'm just putting a larger diameter tire on it. thanks! that's helpful.
> Do I need to change anything on the front of it? I assume it's going to be angled down a little at the front.


I didn't even notice a change in mine. The orig tire was 12.5, these are 13 so its negligible.
You also could ask around at local shops about mounting the tires for you. I've seen guys on here talk about it and having them done for $10-20 each.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

+1 on the x-tracs. I love them. I also added tubes as my rims aren't in the greatest shape. If you entertain the idea of adding tubes also think about valve steam orientation. Straight out , 90 ° or 45 ° depending on the size and location relative to the hub cap and rim depth. 

4.10 = height of the side wall
3.5 = width 
6 = rim size

as Ray stated above go with the 13x5-6 as they are darn sexy and functional as well


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

I assume the chains I just bought and installed for the 4.1/3.5-6 won't work on these...


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Prolly not and IMHO you wouldn't need them if they were to fit. Return them and purchase tubes.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

They prob won't fit, but you really don't need them with the x-tracs. 
And that's good advise from Harry, I went with tubes as well. Then you don't have to worry about the stems or beads sealing.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Good idea. Chains were $25. Haven't used them yet. They don't fit great either.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone know what these Ariens ST724s use for lug nuts? I'm missing two. 
They're shear bolts, right?


----------



## podevil (Sep 13, 2014)

I just bought and received the Carlisle Snow Hogs from Summitt, and got them in two days. Had them put on this afternoon and it was not pretty. Lots of expletives! I replaced the same size tires you have with 15x5x6, on my Compact 22 and it made a huge difference in how the machine performed. There is a two inch height difference, and brings the machine up to where it is comfortable for my back. Truthfully I did not notice any hopping! I have the Kenda Snow Hogs on my deluxe 28 and don't notice any hopping on it either. Summitt had the best prices on these tires, and very cheap and quick delivery. Bought them on Ebay from powersportsplace which is actually Summitt. It was 4.95 for the shipping, for both tires.
The thing I like about the snow hogs over the X tracs is that they never load up with snow, especially if it is wet and icy. They stay clear all the time.
Summitt has the best prices on these tires if you go on ebay to powersportsplace.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The lug nuts are fine threaded bolts. I am not sure on the threading, but you should be able to take one of yours to a hardware store and match them up. I know my one blower has the hubs stripped out and someone put some nuts behind them.

Here are some 13x5x6 tires side by side with some 4.10/3.5-6 tires. 13x4x6 will work as well, they will just be a tad narrower.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I might sandblast the rims and give em a coat of plastidip while I have the tires off.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I did replace the original tubes when I put the X-Tracs on.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi PodEvil, I am surprised that you didn't notice any hopping or bouncey effect. But that's great if you didn't. 



podevil said:


> I just bought and received the Carlisle Snow Hogs from Summitt, and got them in two days. Had them put on this afternoon and it was not pretty. Lots of expletives! I replaced the same size tires you have with 15x5x6, on my Compact 22 and it made a huge difference in how the machine performed. There is a two inch height difference, and brings the machine up to where it is comfortable for my back. Truthfully I did not notice any hopping! I have the Kenda Snow Hogs on my deluxe 28 and don't notice any hopping on it either. Summitt had the best prices on these tires, and very cheap and quick delivery. Bought them on Ebay from powersportsplace which is actually Summitt. It was 4.95 for the shipping, for both tires.
> The thing I like about the snow hogs over the X tracs is that they never load up with snow, especially if it is wet and icy. They stay clear all the time.
> Summitt has the best prices on these tires if you go on ebay to powersportsplace.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Chapel, I made a mistake by clicking on the "thanks" option. Sorry about that. 



chapel said:


> I think I might sandblast the rims and give em a coat of plastidip while I have the tires off.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Chapel,

Plastidip may not be the wisest choice out there. I am by far not an expert on that particular coating surface. Others may chime in. When changing tires there will be a lot of prying and BRUTE FORCE to get the old ones off and the new ones on. Which may mar that pretty coating you are trying to achieve. I actually had to cut an old set of Carlisles off the last set of rims as they were so dry and tough that they wouldn't flex/stretch at all (sorta like my Mom's London Broil). If you go with the tubes be careful not to pinch them and use plenty of soapy water as a lubricant for both removal and installation. And do it where it is warm. You'll never get them off if they are cold. You may want to invest in a pair or 3 tire irons if you are planning to do it yourself. Harbor freight has nice ones for about 5-7 dollars each and don't forget about the 20-25% coupons that are readily available in store or via a quick web search. I'm not really a HF fan but for a tool you are likely to only use for one application....


----------



## podevil (Sep 13, 2014)

I suggest that you get some Motorcycle? ATV tire changing levers. There isn't much room to work with, and they are the perfect size.. about 9 or 10 inches. It makes it much easier. You can get them on Ebay


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Harry said:


> Chapel,
> 
> Plastidip may not be the wisest choice out there. I am by far not an expert on that particular coating surface. Others may chime in. When changing tires there will be a lot of prying and BRUTE FORCE to get the old ones off and the new ones on. Which may mar that pretty coating you are trying to achieve. I actually had to cut an old set of Carlisles off the last set of rims as they were so dry and tough that they wouldn't flex/stretch at all (sorta like my Mom's London Broil). If you go with the tubes be careful not to pinch them and use plenty of soapy water as a lubricant for both removal and installation. And do it where it is warm. You'll never get them off if they are cold. You may want to invest in a pair or 3 tire irons if you are planning to do it yourself. Harbor freight has nice ones for about 5-7 dollars each and don't forget about the 20-25% coupons that are readily available in store or via a quick web search. I'm not really a HF fan but for a tool you are likely to only use for one application....


Yeah, I saw those tire irons at HF for $4.99. was thinking of getting 2 or 3. I also have bicycle levers, but they're plastic and would probably break.
I wish the tire mounting machine at the shop could take little tires. I think 13 is the smallest it'll take.

as for marring the coating, plastidip is pretty resilient. if it mars, you just spray more on it. 

It's pretty durable too. lots of guys run it on their 4x4s

****, if I use black plastidip (which I probably will) I'll sandblast the rim with the tire off, install the tires and then mask the tires and spray the rims.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

When I did mine I cleaned and painted then and then mounted the tires from the back side.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

oh yeah. good idea.
Plastidip is good though. It peels off instead of chips. So if it starts to peel, you just spray more.


----------



## iowatodd (Nov 8, 2014)

I replaced the stock 410/350-6 tires on my old 10,000 series. I went with the XTRAC 13x5x6. I will say ,as others have, they were a bugger to install. Much harder than I thought. I bought mine online from Overstock tire. They cost $37 delivered to my door and came with tubes included, that was a surprise. They arrived in 2 days. I am very pleased with the performance they give me. A BIG improvement over the old tires. I also think they give the machine a more aggressive look and make a positive difference cosmetically. I highly recommend them.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll be the second or 49th to tell you those little tires are a XXXXX to replace.
Once on they are fantastic. Real time use, have a golf cart place replace them. They have a small machine to do so and avoids getting the tire iron on the chin scenario Been there done that. X-tracs from Summit are the only way to go if you really want to upgrade the old girl. Truth be told, I'll get my old girl "working" to sell and buy a Sno Tek for $12 less then my rebuild
Warranty and shiny metal. We're not building the space shuttle here, just moving snow from one side to the other.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

Tires are on. Looks boss now. 24" of snow incoming too.
didn't have time to blast the rust off. will do it later. 

also, where can I get new wheel studs? mine is missing one.
I grabbed a standard bolt and a lock washer to put on it for now.

I think it was 7/16-20 fine thread.
19mm nut. I ended up using just a standard flat nut, but I should probably get an acorn nut for it to seat right.

I assume I can probably just get a 7/16-20 wheel stud... maybe cut it down to size as most car ones are pretty long.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

This is what is on my wheels, hubs and belt cover.


----------



## Bigprocess (Oct 28, 2017)

This thread seemed really helpful to me, but I'm confused why the 4.10/3.5-6 is suggested to get xtrac tires that are 13x5-6. Isn't that 5 inch width on the xtrac vs 3.5 on the original? Can a tire that much wider for? Wouldn't the 13x4-6 fit better?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

seeing the thread is a few years old the 13x4-6 may not of been available then, Also if it clears on the machine it may have been to get more traction having more rubber on the ground but either should work, Have a blower I am now working on in need of tires if I can get the rims off the axle, If I can I may be doing the tire change also but do have a spare set of snow hogs on rims if they fit the axles right, I'll use them.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

once you get the old tires off snow hogs are easy to install even the wide ones. problem is the old goodyears have metal in them and the rubber is always dry so i usually cut a slit down the center with an angle grinder and cut the metal cords with boltcutters


----------



## randorfj (Feb 1, 2018)

Bigprocess said:


> This thread seemed really helpful to me, but I'm confused why the 4.10/3.5-6 is suggested to get xtrac tires that are 13x5-6. Isn't that 5 inch width on the xtrac vs 3.5 on the original? Can a tire that much wider for? Wouldn't the 13x4-6 fit better?


Thanks to all...this thread is tremendously helpful. I think the modern-day spec for width is roughly the mounted width (5 gets rounded up from 4.7 in the case of the Xtrac) according to the Carlisle web site specs. I sent the following via email to Carlisle...will post reply if/when I get one:

"Current OEM tires are sized in format 4.10/3.50-6.
From what I can find on web...that 4.10 is sidewall height...newer tires use overall diameter (e.g., 13x5.00-6). What I can't seem to find a definitive answer on is the second number. Looking at specs I can find out there, that 3.50 number in my OEMs is "width", but tire's bead width?...rim width?
I see in your Xtrac line (unlike your SnowHog line), you have omitted the 4.10/3.50-6 and added a 13x4.00-6 to go along with the 13x5.00-6 that you have in both lines. I see a lot of people on the web replacing their 4.10/3.50-6 tires with the more commonly available 13x5.00-6 tires...but as far as I can figure out, those have a 4.7 mounted width (.7 wider)...which (depending on the application) might have clearance issues. Is the new 13x4.00-6 size the actual proper replacement for the 4.10/3.50-6 tires? The specs descriptions are confusing me since I'm assuming the "rim width" spec quoted by everyone is the modern-day measurement (3.25) vs. the old format (3.50). If I look at your specs comparing the 4.10/3.50-6 SnowHogs vs. the 13x4.00-6 Xtracs, the "rim width" spec in your charts are the same for both. Also, I'd love to understand the difference in how the width measurement for the old vs. new formats differs."


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

randorfj said:


> Thanks to all...this thread is tremendously helpful. I think the modern-day spec for width is roughly the mounted width (5 gets rounded up from 4.7 in the case of the Xtrac) according to the Carlisle web site specs. I sent the following via email to Carlisle...will post reply if/when I get one:
> 
> "Current OEM tires are sized in format 4.10/3.50-6.
> From what I can find on web...that 4.10 is sidewall height...newer tires use overall diameter (e.g., 13x5.00-6). What I can't seem to find a definitive answer on is the second number. Looking at specs I can find out there, that 3.50 number in my OEMs is "width", but tire's bead width?...rim width?
> I see in your Xtrac line (unlike your SnowHog line), you have omitted the 4.10/3.50-6 and added a 13x4.00-6 to go along with the 13x5.00-6 that you have in both lines. I see a lot of people on the web replacing their 4.10/3.50-6 tires with the more commonly available 13x5.00-6 tires...but as far as I can figure out, those have a 4.7 mounted width (.7 wider)...which (depending on the application) might have clearance issues. Is the new 13x4.00-6 size the actual proper replacement for the 4.10/3.50-6 tires? The specs descriptions are confusing me since I'm assuming the "rim width" spec quoted by everyone is the modern-day measurement (3.25) vs. the old format (3.50). If I look at your specs comparing the 4.10/3.50-6 SnowHogs vs. the 13x4.00-6 Xtracs, the "rim width" spec in your charts are the same for both. Also, I'd love to understand the difference in how the width measurement for the old vs. new formats differs."


Did you ever get a reply?


----------

